# Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?



## KingPiranhas (9. Juli 2009)

*Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr? *Ihr dürft mehrfach abstimmen!!!*

PS: Die alte Umfrage ist geschlossen. 

EDIT: Ich nutze noch 11/8mm werde aber auf 13/10mm umsteigen.


----------



## nemetona (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[x] 16/10 Danger Den in weiss


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[x] 13/10 Feser in orange, siehe Tagebuch


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[x] 13/10mm Masterkleer in Grün UV


----------



## Parnshion (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[x] 16/10 DD in Weiss


----------



## maschine (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[x] 16/10 DangerDen in Grün


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10 Clearflex


----------



## Klutten (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10er DangerDen in Schwarz


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

10/8er pur-schlauch, uv-grün, marke kein plan


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

PUR? Benutz mal die Suche zu dessen Qualität!


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

ich weiß nicht grad sehr gut 
aber mir langts und dicht isses auch 
ausserdem bau ich so oft an der wakü rum das die eh nicht lang drinnen bleiben


----------



## ModdingFreak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10 Danger Den Pure Clear


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10 Feser Tube im Gaming PC und 10/8 im Bench/TestPC


----------



## DrSin (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[X] 13/10mm Masterkleeber UV Weiß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

7/10 und 7,5/10


----------



## Bullveyr (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

DD 16/10 UV Clear (wenns dann mal läuft )


----------



## Skaos (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10 feser tube blau.. aber die nächsten werden definitiv 16/10er..


----------



## Forti (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Schlauch PVC 10/8mm UV-Aktiv Blau by Innovatek und demnächst DD TFC Tube - White UV 16/10mm, wobei ich eigentlich den Orangen haben wollte, doch den gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Bei mir ist 16/10 DangerDen in schwarz im Einsatz


----------



## kalgani (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

aktuell 15,9*9,5 schwarzer PVC.

davor:
2002 - 10/8 PVC
2003 - 11/8 Tygon
2006 - 14/10 PVC
2007 - 19/13 Clearflex
2008 - 13/10 Feser
2008 - 15,9/9,5 PVC

mit welchem ich am *zufriedenstens* war?
-> 15,9/9,5 PVC.

mit welchem ich am *unzufriedenstens* war?
-> 13/10 Feser, hart, unfexible und von meinen 10er tüllen nur mit fön und _viel_ kraft wieder runter zu bekommen.


----------



## Speed-E (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Nutze Clearflex  16/12 .


----------



## Ratty0815 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



nemetona schrieb:


> [x] 16/10 Danger Den in weiss



Ebenso bald (Sobald mein Päckchen mit Anschlüssen u.Schlauchschellen kommt), bisher noch 13/10 Masterklee (sind aber nicht so dolle zwecks bieg Radius)


----------



## chris070 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Masterkleer 15,9/11,1


----------



## KempA (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

ist jetzt vll. etwas kindisch ABER TROTZDEM     *Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr? 
*


----------



## zeldafan1 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

LOL, erstaunlich wie verdorben man sein kann 

@Thread: Ich werde demnächst in meiner ersten WaKü Tygon 11/8 mit orangenen UV-Smartcoils nutzen.


----------



## Genim2008 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

_[x] 16/10mm  _

DengerDen in schwarz mit orangem/UV-aktiven Knickschutz (dient nur zu Optik)


----------



## steinschock (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10 Danger Den UV-Red 

Ohne den währe einiges so nicht gegangen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10 REHAU RAUALCO klar.


----------



## z3rb (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10mm .... werde aber auf 16/10er umsteigen


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

_[x] 16/10mm Danger Den UV__ White_


----------



## HESmelaugh (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Testsystem: 13/10 (ist auch die Schlauchgrösse, die ich generell empfehle).

Privatrechner: Momentan 19/13, nicht aus nem bestimmten Grund, sondern nur, weil ich solchen Schlauch grad rumliegen hatte.


----------



## computertod (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

ich nutz 10/8er Schlauch, auch nur weil ich gerade diese Anschlüsse hatte


----------



## cyphermax (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Werde nun auf 16er Tygon wechseln.


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10 DD in weiß
-> einfach nur genial


----------



## DanielX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10

erst balu-dürchsichtigen PVC Schlauch und jetzt kommt schwarzer Masterkleer rein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Ich wechsel nun doch auf 16/10mm anstatt auf 13/10mm


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Zur Zeit noch 13/10, aber die 16/13 ist schon bestellt.


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10er in rot.


----------



## zettiii (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[x] 19/13mm Masterkleer


----------



## XE85 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Feser uv-orange 13/10

mfg


----------



## FadeOfReality (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

8/10 in großem spiele rechner wird bald auf klaren 19/13 getauscht

19/13 rot im lan rechner


----------



## Ludrig (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10 Clear


----------



## bundymania (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

ich nutze überwiegend auch 16/10er, im Server 11/8er


----------



## Meritus (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

19/13 UV Rot


----------



## -mAxi- (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Moin!

hab hier gerade gelesen das die Qualität von Polyurethan (PUR) Schläuchen nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. In wie Weit macht sich das bemerkbar? Im Moment laufen 10/8 PUR (schwarz) in meinem System seit knapp 5 Monaten. 
Vorher hatte ich irgendwelche Dünnen (glaube PVC) die sich aber bei Biegungen extrem zusammengedrückt haben. Deshalb der weg zu den PUR Schäuchen (die halten einfach die Biegung) ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Die Qualität ist okay.
Das Problem ist nur die Steifheit: Zu dünnes PVC knickt ab, aber PUR lässt sich erst gar nicht biegen (jedenfalls nicht kalt). Deswegen hat sich dickwandiges PVC durchgesetzt - das ist noch elastisch, aber ausreichend knickresistent.

Wenn du mit deinem PUR System zufrieden ist, besteht kein Grund, was zu ändern.


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

ich hab gerade billigen (>.<) 19/13 schlauch gekauft (PVC)

der is hart wien brett.. is das normal? ich musste den mitm fön aufheizen damit ichn auf den schlauchanschluss krieg ohne übermäßig viel kraft einzusetzen........

nebenbei hat mir der umbau auch noch die graka gekillt


----------



## jokerx3 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

leider noch 10/8er 
will aber beim upgrade auf die Graka im kreislauf auf 16/10 oder 13/10 tauschen


----------



## MetallSimon (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*


10/8mm
13/10mm
16/12mm(natürlich alles in einem kreislauf)
​


----------



## Monsterclock (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> 10/8mm
> 13/10mm
> 16/12mm(natürlich alles in einem kreislauf)
> ​



Siehts das net äh seltsam aus?


----------



## MetallSimon (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Siehts das net äh seltsam aus?


hahahahah ja aber da kukt eh keiner rein außer ich
und ich bin glaubich auch der einzigste hier,der wirklich auchnoch den allerletzten schrott in sein pc steckt,solange es auch nur ein oder zwei punkte im 3dmark bringt


----------



## Chucky1978 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

gerade gewechselt vo 10/8 auf 13/10... Wenn ein Umstieg nicht immer so teuer wäre... sieht nach ein paar Tagen mittlerweile wieder richtig dünn aus


----------



## QZA (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

ich selber habe 13/10 schläuche von masterkleer 
hatte noch nie dünnere 



MetallSimon schrieb:


> 10/8mm
> 13/10mm
> 16/12mm(natürlich alles in einem kreislauf)
> ​





MetallSimon schrieb:


> hahahahah ja aber da kukt eh keiner rein außer ich
> und ich bin glaubich auch der einzigste hier,der wirklich auchnoch den allerletzten schrott in sein pc steckt,solange es auch nur ein oder zwei punkte im 3dmark bringt




lol das is doch mal ne geile idee aber naja hauptsache kühl ne 
 würde das gerne mal sehen kanns mir ja ne PN mit bild schicken 

bYe


----------



## Nucleus (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10er noName PVC von AT in blau (siehe Profil)

Hatte vorher die Gleichen ne Nummer kleiner drin... dicker sieht aber besser aus - wobei mir 16/10 schon zu wurstig wäre


----------



## peppie (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Also ich nutze 10/8mm in UV-Blau


----------



## Udel0272 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Moin    10/13   UV-Grün   von Thermal Take


----------



## Namaker (28. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[x]13/10mm
Feser Schlauch 13/10mm - UV clear gibt's zu Weihnachten


----------



## Infin1ty (28. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Masterkleer 16/10 in UV-Blau


----------



## Bu11et (28. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[x] 16/10 Danger Den Uv Orange


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

@Mods bitte Thread schliessen Umfrage ist schon zu alt.


----------



## Taitan (29. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10 Danger Den UV-Red


----------



## don camillo (29. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

ich habe 10/8mm


----------



## Dicken (29. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

ich habe mich für meine neue Wasserkühlung bei Nanoxia eingedeckt. Und Nutzen den Nanoxia Nanoflex Tube 130 in Weiß - Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Überzeugt euch selber, vielleicht bin ich auch panne weil ich den Schlauch von Nanoxia nutze. Bin immer für verbesserungsvorschläge offen.

Schläuche • Seite 1/2


----------



## chefmarkus (30. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10 Tygon in elegantem Schwarz


----------



## oldmanDF (30. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10 Danger Den UV-Blue


----------



## UnnerveD (30. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10 DD UV red


----------



## netheral (30. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[X] DangerDen rot und schwarz. \m/


----------



## Modstar (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

19/13 Feser schwarz! ( dient rein zur Optik! )


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10 klarer PVC Schlauch mit Nanoxia Hyperzero in grün. Echt top


----------



## Gamer-King (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10 Feser UV white


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

8/6 PUR schwarz und jegliche Behauptungen er wäre nicht biegsam genug oder Qualitativ schlechter sind schlicht und ergreifend Bullshit.


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> 8/6 PUR schwarz und jegliche Behauptungen er wäre nicht biegsam genug oder Qualitativ schlechter sind schlicht und ergreifend Bullshit.


Sagt nur jemand, der (vermutlich) noch nie anderen Schlauch hatte.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



Madz schrieb:


> Sagt nur jemand, der (vermutlich) noch nie anderen Schlauch hatte.


ne son 8/6er PUR schlauch ist wirklich biegsam.
damit kann man genauso enge kurven wie mit 16/12er pvc schlauch machen,ohne das er knickt


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

10/8 Masterkleer UV-schwarz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> ne son 8/6er PUR schlauch ist wirklich biegsam.
> damit kann man genauso enge kurven wie mit 16/12er pvc schlauch machen,ohne das er knickt



Knicken war bei PUR noch nie das Problem - sondern der Teil mit "Kurve machen" 
Aber 8/6er mag biegsam genug sein.

@Madz:
Mit der passenden Definition (z.B. seiner) von "biegsam genug" ist die Aussage auch unabhängig von Erfahrungen mit anderen Schläuchen begründbar


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Ich habe mir schon mehrere Schläuche angeschaut aber bin bisher immer, zu 99% aus Geiz und Faulheit was die Anschaffung der kompletten Anschlüsse und den Einbau angeht, bei meinen 8/6ern geblieben.

Ich habe bisher keinen Radius gehabt den ich nicht mit PUR hin bekommen hätte. Ohne abknicken etc.

Optisch sehen dickere Verschlauchungen natürlich super aus, keine Frage.
Aber die Argumente Qualität und Biegsamkeit sind mehr oder minder aus der Luft gegriffen, Problemfälle wirds da wohl bei allen Systemen geben.


----------



## JC88 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Im moment nutz ich noch 10/8er in weiß uv aktiv...werd aber wohl bald auf 16/10 dangerden in weiß umsteigen


----------



## mev43 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

habe auch 10/8er.....und wollte umsteigen
bloss welche 16/10 oder 19/13
ist von der grösse die kühlung besser
habe board,cpu und 2 gpus unter wasser
wer kann mir die vor und nachteile der grössen sagen

mev


----------



## speedymike (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

10/8 masterkleer weiss / uv aktiv


----------



## derneue xd (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

16/10mm Masterkleer Schlauch.  Wiso? Naja keine ahnung wurde mir geraten, bin aber voll zufrieden.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Mainstream 13/10mm


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Ihr nutzt alle Schläuche verschiedener Dicke, aber welche Art von Anschlüssen verwendet ihr??

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/80617-welche-anschluesse-nutzt-ihr.html


----------



## Tin (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

[X] 13/10mm Feser Rot


----------



## Morpheus19 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Hey Leute

Kurze Frage, ich bin vom 10/8 auf dem 16/13 umgestiegen. jetzt habe ich hier bemerkt das die meisten die einen 16er Aussendurchmesser haben innen einer 10er nehmen. gibt es da einen bestimmten Grund? Habe ich Müll gekauft?

Habe volgenden Schlauch gekauft
Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 15,9/12,7mm (1/2"ID) UV-aktiv White

Habe mir vorsichtshalber noch Knickschutz bestellt.

sagt mir eure Meinung

Gruss

Mike


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



> jetzt habe ich hier bemerkt das die meisten die einen 16er Aussendurchmesser haben innen einer 10er nehmen. gibt es da einen bestimmten Grund? Habe ich Müll gekauft?


Ja, weil das Verhälltnis von Gesamtstärke und Wandstärke nicht stimmt. Deswegen wird auch immer von 13/10 abgeraten, zumindest von mir.


----------



## fhantastic (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Tygon 14,3/9,5mm


----------



## Morpheus19 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

@Madz

auf was für Probleme könnte ich stossen? gleicht es nicht der Knickschutz aus?

geht es das ich über die Wasseranschlüsse einen 16/12 bzw. 16/11 überziehe?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Der Knickschutz gleicht es aus, aber verteuert die Geschichte unnötig.


----------



## Morpheus19 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Kann ich einen kleineren innendurchmesser über die Anschlüsse ziehen?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Du hast sicher 13mm Anschlüsse, anders geht es ja nicht. Du dürftest einen kleineren ID auf die Anschlüssen bekomme, musst die Schläuche aber vorher in kochendem Wasser erhitzen.


----------



## Morpheus19 (5. Februar 2010)

also sollte ich die 16/11 Schläuche auf den 16/13 Anschluss draufkriegen wenn ich sie erwärme

Kann der Schlauch unterm Betrieb dann reisen?

naja dann denke ich mal das es auch geht das ich den 16/11 Schlauch über ziehen kann.

Kann der Schlauch im Betrieb reisen wenn ihn dehne?

P.S

Ich habe gerade einen Beitrag Doppelt eingegeben. Wie kann ich den löschen? Über "Ändern" geht es leider nicht.

Soorrrryyyy war keine Absicht


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



> Kann der Schlauch unterm Betrieb dann reisen?


Nein, davon habe ich bisher nicht gehört.


----------



## Burak_50 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



Morpheus19 schrieb:


> also sollte ich die 16/11 Schläuche auf den 16/13 Anschluss draufkriegen wenn ich sie erwärme
> 
> Kann der Schlauch unterm Betrieb dann reisen?




Nein, aber um den Schlauch wieder von der Tülle zu bekommen, wirst du ein Messer/Cutter brauchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



Morpheus19 schrieb:


> also sollte ich die 16/11 Schläuche auf den 16/13 Anschluss draufkriegen wenn ich sie erwärme
> 
> Kann der Schlauch unterm Betrieb dann reisen?



Nö. Er verformt sich einmal wärend des Aufziehns und gut ist. Der Haken: Die Prozedur musst du jedesmal wiederholen, wenn du irgendwas an der Verschlauchung änderst.
Wenn du den Schlauch schon hast, würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach Knickschutz nehmen. Ist nicht teurer, als den Schlauch komplett auszutauschen und sollte gegenüber 11/16 deutlich besser zu verlegen sein und macht keine Probleme beim Einbau. Wenn du den Schlauch noch nicht hast, würde ich einfach zu 13/19 greifen. Der ist fast so gut wie 10/16 und passt problemlos auf 13er Tüllen.




> Ich habe gerade einen Beitrag Doppelt eingegeben. Wie kann ich den löschen? Über "Ändern" geht es leider nicht.



Zusammenführen können nur Mods. Du kannst aber den von dir gewünschten Gesamt-Text in einen von beiden Beiträgen reineditieren und den anderen mit "bitte löschen" füllen - dann steht das gewünschte Ergebniss schon da und andere können es richtig zitieren,...
Wenn wir die Post vereinen, entsteht am Ende auch nur ein neues Post, dass das ältere von beiden ersetzt. Hat z.B. jemand einen Link auf das jüngere gesetzt, funktioniert der dann nicht mehr.


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

tzzz, 16/10 ist doch Kinderkram, viel zu gut zu Verlegen...

*[x]16/12* Clearflex,
in dem schlechtestem WaKü Case/Fehlkonstruktion TT-Shark.


----------



## SuEdSeE (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10 Masterkleer in UV Grün


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

19/13 Masterkleer in UV Blau
Ist besonders wertig und einfach mal TOP !


----------



## Roman441 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze von Anfang an 13/10mm
finde diese Für mein HAF am besten gut zu verlegen nicht zu dick nicht zu dünn


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Dann scheinst du keinen 16/10 und 11/8 zu kenne. Die sind nämlich besser.


----------



## Roman441 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

da lass ich mich gerne belehren
nur 16/10er kann ich mir vorstellen sind schon richtig dick ob das dann nicht zu wurst artig aussieht?


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Naja, das ist Geschmackssache. Aber das Verhältnis Wandstärke<-> Gesamtstärke ist viel ausgewogener.


----------



## Gnome (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Im Moment hab ich noch 10/8...möcht aber umsteigen auf 13/10, da 10/8 bissel arg dünn is


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Und 13/10 mit der schlechteste Schlauch ist. Kauf dir lieber 16/10!


----------



## Nucleus (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



Roman441 schrieb:


> nur 16/10er kann ich mir vorstellen sind schon richtig dick ob das dann nicht zu wurst artig aussieht?



Die Befürchtung hatte ich auch.
Das sieht hier auf den Bildern immer so aus, wirkt in echt aber deutlich besser.

Es geht nichts über 16/10er von Danger Den


----------



## Bu11et (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung hatte ich auch.
> Das sieht hier auf den Bildern immer so aus, wirkt in echt aber deutlich besser.
> 
> Es geht nichts über 16/10er von Danger Den



Meine Rede .


----------



## weizenleiche (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

10/8mm ...

Werde aber bald auf 16/10er oder so umsteigen ... sieht einfach geiler aus!


----------



## Gnome (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*



Madz schrieb:


> Und 13/10 mit der schlechteste Schlauch ist. Kauf dir lieber 16/10!



Und wieso sollte der schlecht sein 

16/10 find ich einfach zu dick und 13/10 wurde mir schon empfohlen von einem ders selber hat. Ne Wurstleitung im Case möcht ich nicht


----------



## Nucleus (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

13/10 knickt sehr schnell ein.
Habe selbst die Erfahrung machen müssen, als ich mein Board mit in den Kreislauf genommen habe.
Das ist mit 13/10er einfach unmöglich.

Mit 16/10er dagegen absolut kein Problem.
Außerdem wirkt 16/10 nur auf den Bildern hier so wurstig.
In Echt ist der richtig schön


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Eben 13/10 knickt viel zu schnell.


----------



## UnnerveD (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schlauchgröße nutzt ihr?*

Und in größeren Gehäusen wirkt der 16/10 längst nicht so wurstig (bspw. HAF).

Hatte vorher 13/10er Masterkleer, die ließen sich eher bescheiden verlegen, wenn es dann darum ging etwas engere "Kurven" zu legen - deswegen hab ich danach auch auf 16/10 umgesattelt und nun schaut es dadurch aufgeräumter aus, da wirklich nur soviel Schlauch verlegt wurde wie nötig.
(Mal davon abgesehen - der roter DD sieht nicht so ausgewaschen aus wie der MK, habe also doppelt profitiert ;D )

mfG


----------

